# Tuskegee P-47's Need pics, markings and history can anyone help?



## ThunderThud (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello Guys one of my r/c friends needs help locating any pics and markings for any 332nd fighter squadron P-47.He's starting to build a Giant scale P-47 and wants to finish in a Red tailed scheme of the Tuskegee airman.
Thanks TT


----------



## Airframes (Oct 13, 2008)

Haven't got anything to hand, TT, but Osprey recently added this to their titles. Not sure of the actual title of the book, but it covers the outfit, including profiles, and might be in the 'Aviation Elite' series. 
Contact details for Osprey in the 'States:- 
E-mail - [email protected]
Tel. 248 399 6191 
Fax 249 399 6194
Or visit Osprey Publishing - Military History Books
Hope this helps,
Terry.


----------



## thirtybg (Oct 13, 2008)

Many of the color profiles from the aforementioned book are available *HERE*, including three P-47s.

You'll also find a poor photo of a 332nd Jug *HERE*.

This doesn't help with markings, but should be of interest... Benjamin Davis and a P-47...


----------



## blkstne (Nov 21, 2008)

Here are several examples and acompany that makes the decals.





Here is a link of the tuskegee kills and what plane they were flying. There were several pilots listed with kills while flying a p-47.
http://tuskegeeairmen.org/uploads/stats.pdf

hope this helps


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 21, 2008)

Great info guys. Thanks!


----------



## ThunderThud (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks guys!Great stuff !


----------



## phas3e (Nov 21, 2008)

From Ospreys elite units


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2008)

Cool stuff here.


----------

